# DSL Volumenüberwachung



## Reducal (12 März 2005)

Hätte da mal ´ne Frage an die erfahrenen User - ich suche ein Tool (Freeware), das im Hintergrund das Datenvolumen des DSL-Anschlusses misst und ggf. auch eine Warnung ausgibt, wenn eine bestimmte Höchstgrenze überschritten wird.

Den g3OnlineTimer kenne ich schon, bin damit aber nicht zufrieden. Hat jemand eine andere Empfehlung?


----------



## Anonymous (12 März 2005)

vieleicht das.... http://goonline.wohlfuehlhost.de/ 

oder du suchtst mal hier...

http://www.essential-freebies.de/board/portal.php

danach.


----------



## Reducal (12 März 2005)

Danke erstmal, werde hier berichten, wenn ich was gefunden habe. Mir geht es insbesondere darum, z. B. T-Online-User, die Tarife wie "T-Online dsl 1500, 3000, 6000 MB" nutzen, mit Tips vor bösen Überrachungen zu schützen.


----------



## Devilfrank (13 März 2005)

T-Online Speedmanager


----------



## TSCoreNinja (13 März 2005)

Es gibt da den Volumenzaehler auch entkoppelt, siehe.
http://www.wintotal.de/softw/index.php?rb=1039&id=1353
Allerdings kommt mir so ein rosa T nicht in die Taskleiste, das ruft bei mir Brechreiz hervor  
TSCN


----------



## Devilfrank (13 März 2005)

Obwohl der an sich so verkehrt nicht ist.
Vor allem, wenn man mal gegenüber T-Online argumentieren muss.

Lange nicht so komfortabel: 
http://www.batchsoftware.com/bandwidth.php
Aber erfüllt den Zweck auch.


----------



## Reducal (14 März 2005)

Danke erstmal für Eure Antworten. Nun habe ich mich dazu entschlossen, da ich ja T-Online-Kunde bin, auch deren Produkte zu nutzen. Das wäre dann der T-Online Speedmanager oder der entkoppelte Volumenzähler.

Jetzt habe ich beide Vartianten mal ausprobiert und stellte fest, dass keine Zählung erfolgt


> Wie gehst du denn ins Netz? Über einen DSL Router? Sind noch mehr Rechner als deiner am lokalen Netz?


Habe einen Rechner, der ist über WLAN (Sinus data 154 II) mit dem Router (Sinus 1054) verbunden. Der Router nutzt den T-Online-Gateway. Kann es sein, dass die die Volumenzählung nicht erfolgt, weil die Funkübertragung das verhindert?

Also werde ich mir jetzt mal den Trafficdetector  etwas näher ansehen, Link zum Download.



> _Beschreibung:_
> Der Trafficdetector ist ein Programm, welches die Onlinezeit und den Traffic der aktuellen Internetverbindung über das DFÜ Netzwerk oder die Netzwerkkarte (z.B. für Router) ermittelt, speichert, auswertet und grafisch/tabellarisch ausgibt.
> 
> Zusätzlich kann der Trafficdetector beim erreichen eines Limit Alarm geben.


----------



## BenTigger (14 März 2005)

Der T-Online Speedmanager zählt aber nur den Traffic am PC, wo er drauf installiert ist. Ich habe zwei PCs am Router und auf jedem PC muss der installiert sein. (funkt auch bei Arcor  ) aber zusammenzählen muss ich das selbst. Ausserdem alarmiert der nicht bei Überschreitung der Volumenmenge.


----------



## pianist38 (19 März 2006)

Gleiches Problem, anderer Anbieter. Ich bin bei 1&1, in der Volumenabrechnung ist die Datenmenge bei jeder Einwahl etwas größer als sie der Zähler der Fritzbox anzeigt. Pro Monat kommt da einiges zusammen. Das war bisher kein Problem, aber zuletzt hatte ich einigie größere downloads. 
Reicht so ein Zähler beim Einspruch? Und könnten beim Netzbetrieber Daten entstehen, die mein PC nicht zählt? Etwa, wenn ich eine Seite wegklicke, bevor sie aufgebaut ist, oder ich einen Download beende, ohne auf Abrechen zu gehen. 
Danke.


----------



## berend2805 (20 März 2006)

pianist38 schrieb:
			
		

> Gleiches Problem, anderer Anbieter. Ich bin bei 1&1, in der Volumenabrechnung ist die Datenmenge bei jeder Einwahl etwas größer als sie der Zähler der Fritzbox anzeigt. Pro Monat kommt da einiges zusammen. Das war bisher kein Problem, aber zuletzt hatte ich einigie größere downloads.
> Reicht so ein Zähler beim Einspruch? Und könnten beim Netzbetrieber Daten entstehen, die mein PC nicht zählt? Etwa, wenn ich eine Seite wegklicke, bevor sie aufgebaut ist, oder ich einen Download beende, ohne auf Abrechen zu gehen.
> Danke.


Ich habe lange Zeit den SWR3-Online-Counter benutzt, der zählt alles, was man zählen kann, seitdem ich aber eine Flatrate habe, brauche ich den nicht mehr. Der hat so gut wie alle Tarife in der Datenbank, immer sehr aktuell, und wenn er mal irgendwas nicht kennt, kann man sich den Tarif auch selbst "stricken", wenn alle Angaben des Anbieters vorliegen. Weitere Info: guckst Du hier http://www.swr3.de/onlinecounter/

Ansonsten zu den Unterschieden beim Zählen des Volumens. Das kann den ganz einfachen Grund haben, dass der eine das MB als 1.000 KB zählt, der andere als 1.024 KB, kann, muss aber nicht, einfach mal nachrechnen, ob das so schon hinkommt mit den Differenzen.


----------



## Stalker2002 (20 März 2006)

berend2805 schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten zu den Unterschieden beim Zählen des Volumens. Das kann den ganz einfachen Grund haben, dass der eine das MB als 1.000 KB zählt, der andere als 1.024 KB, kann, muss aber nicht, einfach mal nachrechnen, ob das so schon hinkommt mit den Differenzen.



Tückisch ist - insbesondere bei häufigen Neueinwahlen - das üblicherweise pro Internetsitzung zu vollen MB aufgerundet wird.
Wenn alle fünf Minuten das Mailproggi nach dem Server schreit und danach die Internetverbindung wieder geschlossen wird, dann kommt da schnell was auf der Rechnung zusammen, das in keinem Verhältniss zum "technischen" Datenvolumen steht, welches der Router protokolliert.

MfG
L.


----------



## advisor (20 März 2006)

Stalker2002 schrieb:
			
		

> Tückisch ist - insbesondere bei häufigen Neueinwahlen - das üblicherweise pro Internetsitzung zu vollen MB aufgerundet wird.


Ein Beispiel hierfür ist der Anbieter Congster.


----------



## berend2805 (20 März 2006)

advisor schrieb:
			
		

> Stalker2002 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was mich aber nicht die Bohne kratzt, denn bei denen habe ich eine Flatrate für 6,99.


----------



## advisor (20 März 2006)

berend2805 schrieb:
			
		

> Was mich aber nicht die Bohne kratzt, denn bei denen habe ich eine Flatrate für 6,99.


In diesem Thread geht es nicht um deine Flatrate, sondern um Volumentarife.


----------



## Captain Picard (20 März 2006)

advisor schrieb:
			
		

> berend2805 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wie bei schlichtem Lesen der Überschrift hätte entnommen werden können 


> Betreff: DSL Volumenüberwachung


Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil. 

cp


----------



## pianist38 (13 April 2006)

*AW: DSL Volumenüberwachung*

Nachrechnen ist über den ganzen Monat hinweg nicht möglich. Zeit ist leicht zu messen, Datenmengen eben nicht. Als Beispiel: Ich habe eben eine mp3 verschickt, nichts illegales, die Dateigröße war auf meinem PC 9,82 MB, in der gmx-Mailbox 13,4 MB. Ziemlich sicher liegt der Fehler an gmx, und auch nicht an der Zählweise 1000 und 1024 Bytes. Bei früheren mp3s und der Mailbox meiner Domain, war der Unterschied geringer. 

Im Fall der Volumen-Flatrate, ist der Volumenzähler des Fritz-Modems sicher nicht auf dem Niveau eines geeichten Volumenzählers, aber wenn ich das Volumen nicht nachweisbar kontrollieren kann, bin ich gegenüber den Zeittarifkunden und dem Anbieter im Nachteil. 

Einmal angenommen, der Anbieter schlägt einfach 5-10 Prozent auf jede Einwahl drauf, dann fällt das erst kaum auf, verursacht auch nach Überschreitung der Volumengrenze keine großen Kosten, aber eben doch ein paar Euro. Bei mir ist auch kein weiterer PC über Netzwerk und kein W-Lan installiert.

Ich werde das demnächst mal mit downloads testen, bei denen ich sofort ohne weitere Seiten ein pdf-Dokument abrufen kann. Dann kann ich Dokument und in Rechnung gestellte Verbindung vergleichen, wenn auch ohne Nachweis.


----------



## Genesis (14 April 2006)

*AW: DSL Volumenüberwachung*



> ...die Dateigröße war auf meinem PC 9,82 MB, in der gmx-Mailbox 13,4 MB. Ziemlich sicher liegt der Fehler an gmx...


Sicherlich nicht.
Ich denke, Dir sagen z.B. Base 64 und Mime nicht viel?  Deine binäre MP3-Datei wird, da sich binäre Daten nicht "direkt" als Mail verschicken lassen, in ASCII-Zeichen (7-Bit) "umcodiert". Dadurch wird Deine Datei deutlich größer.


----------



## Heiko (14 April 2006)

*AW: DSL Volumenüberwachung*

Je nach Codierung kann beim Mailversand die Datei um 30 - 50 % wachsen. Das ist normal.


----------

